# Hogs



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

The subject just came up the other day,keep hearing about wild hogs in southern ohio,been deer hunting in zanesville,coshockton,and wayne nat forest for over 15 yrs,have yet to see one,my brother in law swears their there.anybody ever seen one in those areas?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

They're around - these were from the western end of Hocking County.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Find a place to hunt near the double D ranch in vinton county....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Seen wallow pits and crop damage at the junction of Ross, Hocking, and Vinton near Salt Crk.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Seen a couple TV shows that portray them as being pretty aggresive. I would hate to be out and run accross one without something in my hand.


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

hey sporty, were those hogs shot on public land?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

No, these were taken on private land. Not too far northeast of the area in Mushijobah's post.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

last year i was hearing of some sightings around laurelville ohio


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

go to northern union co.a mega hog farm going in.about 600 to choose from.sits on 5 acres so the hunting will be easy.just bring a good mask for the smell.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

??????????????????????? what?


----------



## waterboss (Aug 16, 2010)

If anyone cares to trade..............get me hooked up to free range nuisance hog hunting........on private land.........I will trade you with lodging and fishing on lake Erie for walleye or perch...........trade you day for day.

See if anyone has the desire to trade.............


----------

